# What will the suns to with gugliotta ?



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Narrow 7 Is this guy even real anymore ?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheMatrix31</b>!
> Narrow 7 Is this guy even real anymore ?


I was wondering the same thing myself. Googs has never been the same since he had that concussion thing. He never was as good as he was when he played with KG and the Wolves.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

IMO, he's lost pretty much all of his game...and he's way overpaid. The sooner they ship him out...the better.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

throw him in a box and write "Return to Sender - Defective"


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

drop him in the expansion draft.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

His contract will run out either after this year or next year, depending on wether he excersises his option. Maybe he will retire, who knows.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> drop him in the expansion draft.


Agreed


----------

